# Marimo- Moosbälle



## Rapunzel (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfans,

ich habe gerade bei "1 2 3 " winterharte Moosbälle für den Gartenteich gesehen, die angeblich total viel Nitrat- und Nitrit aus dem Wasser ziehen sollen. Da ich leider mit __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt nicht so den Erfolg hatte und dementsprechend gefrustet bin :evil, bin ich nun am Überlegen, es mit solch einem Ball zu probieren. Weiß aber nicht so recht, ob die Moosbälle wirklich den Versprechungen des Verkäufers gerecht oder das Ganze wieder nur solch eine Verbraucherverdummung ist... .
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen grünen Kugeln gemacht? 

LG

Nicole


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

..das würde mich auch interessieren, ich hab die auch schon gesehn
gruss antje


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Nicole und Antje,
in einem Aquaristikgroßhandel in Ulm habe ich 6 tennisballgroße Moosbälle (Stk.: 1 €!) erstanden und in mein undurchsichtiges Schwebealgenwasser befördert. Sie sind abgesunken....
Nun kann ich bis auf den Grund sehen, von den Moosbällen keine Spur!
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, die vertragen es nicht, wenn sich Schwebstoffe auflagern.
(Zu den andern 123-Algenkillern:
__ Quellmoos wächst bei mir, aber langsam.
Die sogenannten "Lysimachia-Unterwasserbüsche" wachsen ganz gut. Ich habe aber von emersem __ Pfennigkraut (günstig in jeder Gärtnerei) die Wurzeln abgespült und sie so im Teich versenkt. Und mit wurzellosen Stängelchen vom Ufer gehts auch...)


----------



## Rapunzel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Buffo Buffo,

__ Quellmoos hatte ich auch im Auge. Soll ja auch der Algenkiller schlechthin sein, war aber doch eigentlich bei "1 2 3" auch als schnellwachsend angepriesen, oder. 

Ich habe im Aquarium Moosbälle, die wachsen in der Tat langsam, und man soll sie ab und an abspülen, damit sie von Mulm befreit werden. (Muß man das dann mit den Moosbällen aus dem Teich auch machen?) Meine Aquarium- Moosbälle sind ein schöner Blickfang, aber dass sie eine Nitrat-/ Nitritreinigungsmaschine sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 
Daher weiß ich nicht so recht, ob sich der Kauf lohnt, auch wenn die Teich- Moosbälle sicherlich einer anderen Moosart angehören...,hm. 
Wäre schön, Buffo Buffo, wenn Du mal in ein paar Monaten schreiben würdest, wie sich dann Dein Quellmooos entwickelt hat. 

Nicole


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hi Nicole,

das mit dem super Nitrat/Nitritabbau ist nur ein Werbegeck - eher gesagt müßte das als Betrugsversuch gelten) um die Mooskugeln (ist ja nicht mal __ Moos sondern eine Algenart) zu verkaufen. Nur was schnell wächst und somit viel Pflanzenmasse produziert (Fadenalgen, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt ect.) verbraucht auch viel Nitrat, Phosphat und andere Düngestoffe über die sich sonst Schwebealgen ect. hermachen)  Die Moosbälle wachsen aber sehr sehr langsam -folglich keinerlei meßbarer (nachweisbarer) Abbau der propagandierten Stoffe. Im Teich werden die "Moosbälle" schnell platt werden und verschlammen/vermulmen ( und folglich wegen Lichtentzug wohl eingehen). Die runde Form und die natürliche Reinigung kommt von der  Bewegung in der Strömung

MfG Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Nicole


> man soll sie ab und an abspülen, damit sie von Mulm befreit werden.


eben, das ist die crux!
Die Mooskugeln sind abgetaucht. Nachdem ich sie nicht sehen konnte konnte ich sie auch nicht zum Abspülen rausfische.


> Teich- Moosbälle sicherlich einer anderen Moosart angehören.


nee, das glaub ich nicht


> __ Quellmoos ...soll ja auch der Algenkiller schlechthin sein, war aber doch eigentlich bei "1 2 3" auch als schnellwachsend angepriesen, oder.


Also wachsen tuts ja, aber schnell? Das ist relativ. Meine Testportion war nur 4 x 7 cm groß, nach 3 Wochen war es Handtellergroß. Ich habs aber dann geteilt und im Teich verteilt 

Mehr "Masse" an Pflanze  pro Zeit macht mein __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest.
Ich hoffe, das __ Moos stofwechselt wirklich im nächsten Frühjahr vor den UW-Pflanze und macht den Algen das Leben schwer...
Edit: Frank war schneller!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

OT: Nicole, warum interessierts du dich für die Mooskugeln? Kämpfst du mit Algen?


> Wäre schön, Buffo Buffo, wenn Du mal in ein paar Monaten schreiben würdest, wie sich dann Dein Quellmooos entwickelt hat.


das vergesse ich bestimmt 
aber dawww.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26422 gehts auch um __ Quellmoos und Wuzzel , McFarland/Sebastian haben es offensichtlich schon länger in Pflege...


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

The same procedure as every year


----------



## Rapunzel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Ein morgendliches Hallo an alle,

@Karsten: Den Beitrag aus 2006 hatte ich auch schon gelesen, aber leider hatte keiner Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Moosbällen. Mich interessiert einfach, wie sich die Dinger so nach einigen Monaten, Jahren entwickelt haben.

@Frank und Andrea:  Dachte ich es mir doch, dass es wieder so eine Leuteverdummung ist. Schade, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, um wahr zu sein.
Ich interessiere mich für die Moosbälle, weil ich in diesem Jahr erstmalig ( in diesem Ausmaß) in meinem seit 5 Jahren bestehenden Teich eine riesige Fadenalgenschwemme habe. :evil  Und das obwohl in diesem Jahr keine Fische mehr drin sind. Die sind mir im Winter über alle eingegangen:? Klar hatte ich vorher auch Fadenalgen, aber eben nicht in diesem Umfang.

Gut, dann werde ich es eben mit __ Wasserpest probieren.

Schönen Tag
Nicole


----------



## MadDog (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde,
ich habe mir auch vor 14 Tagen Marimo Moosbälle in den Teich gesetzt. Mein Problem ist nur, die Moosbälle gehen einfach nicht unter. Aber egal, sehen gut aus und die Fische spielen damit.
Ich habe auch __ Quellmoos Fontenalis reingesetzt. Habe ich mir bei Ebay geholt 1000 Gramm. Ich werde versuchen das __ Moos auf eine Bastmatte anzusiedeln um die Teichränder besser zu kaschieren. Ob es klappt, werden wir sehen.
Aus Versuchen wird man eben schlau.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo,



MadDog schrieb:


> Ich habe auch __ Quellmoos Fontenalis reingesetzt. Habe ich mir bei Ebay geholt 1000 Gramm. Ich werde versuchen das __ Moos auf eine Bastmatte anzusiedeln um die Teichränder besser zu kaschieren.



Bast wird weggammeln und zu Algenfutter werden.

Investier das Geld besser in eine ordentliche Ufermatte.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> ...... aber leider hatte keiner Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Moosbällen. Mich interessiert einfach, wie sich die Dinger so nach einigen Monaten, Jahren entwickelt haben............




Tja..

das Problem ist das die Begeisterung für eine ...   "alternative" Idee 
(ein Produkt oder Verfahrensweise)

um so mehr sinkt je mehr Ungläubige sich äußern 
wenn dann im wirklichen Leben auch noch die ersten Rückschläge einsetzen ist es meist ganz schnell vorbei mit der Informationsbereischaft .

es muss ja nicht immer...  heißen dass etwas gar nicht geht ....
Die meisten User haben ja nur einen Teich mit ein oder zwei Versuchen ....
meist unter denkbar  ......ungünstigen  Bedingungen
wenn da was "in die Hose "geht
ist das statistisch gesehen NULL , NIX , Zero

also hoffen wir weiter auf mental stabile User 

die dann auch davon berichten 

"wie es sich anfühlt , sich ins Knie geschossen zu haben "




mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Nicole



> seit 5 Jahren bestehenden Teich eine riesige Fadenalgenschwemme habe



ich habe im biotop auch derzeit einige fadenalgen. kann aber leider keine rausfischen weil noch massig kaulquappen  dort  leben.
bei mir ist die ursache  blätter, die von den letzten starken __ winden/stürmen eingeweht wurden.

wäre es nicht einfacher  mit einem laubrechen die fadenalgen einfach rauszufischen bei dir?

gruß ulla


----------



## Rapunzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Ulla,

meine Fadenalgenschwemmen habe ich nun 2x abgefischt. Das war dann jemals eine gefühlte Tonne. :? So viel Laub wie in den letzten Jahren ist mir in diesem Winter gar nicht in den Teich geflogen, habe nämlich 2 direkt daneben stehende Bäume vor dem Laubfall gefällt, die immer im Herbst ordentlich Blattmasse produziert haben. 
Vielleicht haben sich die Algen so breit gemacht, weil meine Seerosen als Nährstoffzehrer durch den langen Winter ziemlich zurück sind vom Wachstum her .
Ich werde es mal mit __ Wasserpest probieren (ist schon bestellt), um einer künftigen Algenschwemme entgegenzuwirken. Das mit den Marimobällen lasse ich dann lieber.

Lg
Nicole


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> weil meine Seerosen als Nährstoffzehrer durch den langen Winter ziemlich zurück sind vom Wachstum her .



hallo
Seerosen sind als Nährstoffzehrer im Gartenteich 

zu vergessen 

Da sie Ihre Nährstoffe ausschließlich aus den im Substrat gebundenen beziehen 


leider ! 


mfG


----------



## Rapunzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*



karsten. schrieb:


> hallo
> Seerosen sind als Nährstoffzehrer im Gartenteich
> 
> zu vergessen
> ...



Upps,wie unangenehm, das wußte ich nicht . Danke für den Tipp!

MfG
Nicole


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Servus Nicole

Was stört dich an den Fadenalgen 


Sie sind saftig Grün
verdecken die Teichfolie
binden Masse von Nährstoffen
sind Unterschlupf für jegliches Leben im Teich

Einfach beim Umschlag von Grün in Braun entsorgen, am Teichrand ablegen, wegen der Fluchtmöglichkeit von Kleinstlebewesen ....

Also durchaus sehr nützlich .....

Was aber jetzt nicht heißen soll, daß du keine zusätzlichen Pflanzen pflanzen kannst/sollst 

Sieht doch Klasse aus  (gleich die ersten 6 Bilder)


----------



## Rapunzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Hallo Helmut,

ein paar Fadenalgen stören mich nicht, aber bei mir schwammen ganze Haufen davon im Teich
 und haben die Seerosen regelrecht eingewickelt. Wobei ich jetzt eine Frage habe: Deine Algen sitzen nur auf dem Untergrund fest, meine  dagegen sind auf der Wasseroberfläche geschwommen. Woher kommt das?

LG
Nicole


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Marimo- Moosbälle*

Servus Nicole

Falls du die von mir geposteten Bilder meinst ..... die sind nicht von mir und meinem Teich, sondern von unserem Notropis chrosomus-Lieferanten Werner, im Nick "wp-3d" 

Aber ich hatte auch Fadenalgen, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß ....

Hast du ein Foto von deinen freischwimmenden "Fadenalgen" 

Ich denke das sind gar keine Fadenalgen die bei Dir schwimmen .... außer sie wären bereits grün/braun, also abgestorbene Fadenalgen oder es haben deine Goldfische Fadenalgenbüschel gelöst die sich an die Oberfläche begeben haben .....


----------

